

Bell Canada To Track Web, TV, Surfing Habits For Ad Purposes - mrcharles
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/10/22/bell-track-customers-ads_n_4138197.html

======
iamshs
No, oh god no. Bell doing it means Rogers and Telus are not far behind. Which
means Shaw will jump in too. This should be opt-in rather than out-out. Well
since majority of online websites are tracking users, so it was impending
decision I guess, all in the name of relevant ads. I am surprised they were
not doing so already.

The data trove will be massive, since bell (rogers and telus) controls TV,
Mobile and cable. The data aggregation from these 3 mediums will be very
accurate, if they decide that data from other business arms should merge.
Scary, since literally among Robellus 90% of Canada will be getting tracked.

